# THD yellow jackets?



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Do these actually work? I want to turn up the volume on my DRRI and am stuck at 2 because it’s too loud otherwise. If I put 2 of these with EL84 instead of the 6V6, will it drop in output allowing me to use the volume knob on the amp more? They seem a decent price.


----------



## Shawn B. (Aug 10, 2012)

They work--I had a set in a Deluxe Reverb for a bit. But to my ear, the Deluxe Reverb no longer sounded like a Deluxe Reverb with them in. It changes the sound of the amp. If you like that classic blackface Fender sound I would vote "no." Attenuator (or pre-amp tube swap might be a better way--although the results will not be that dramatic).


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's not the Yellow Jackets that change the sound of the amp, but rather the change from 6V6 to EL84, which is a brighter-sounding tube in most applications. I have a pair of Yellow Jackets. I did not realize, however, that there are two kinds, when I bought them. One kind is for running a push-pull amp that normally uses a pair of 6V6s, The other is for swapping one 6V6 in a single-ended amp. I learned that the hard way when I blew an EL84 in my tweed Princeton, using one of the pair of Yellow Jackets.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Will it allow me to raise the volume on the amp though?

I assume since the DRRI is two 6V6 that I'd be using the power tube version and both. I have had EL84 amps in the past, and have a TM36 EL84 amp now. I do like the tone from it. I am not even 100% I'd notice a big difference in tone. Especially if I can turn the volume up to, or past, 4 on the knob. My end game is turning volume up to use the tubes and get that tone that I've likely been missing all this time. I have 12AT7 in V1 and V2 at the moment. I am not opposed to the tone at 2, but wondering what I am missing without trying to go to 4 and deafening myself, the woman, the cats and the people next street over.


----------



## Shawn B. (Aug 10, 2012)

Maybe try a 5751 in V1 (instead of the 12AT7)? That's what I did with my DR. Sometimes you can get good results by turning up the amp and backing off the guitar volume. Worth a try--that way you get some of the benefits of working the amp a bit harder without the volume.

Mhammer, good note about there being two kinds of Yellowjackets; you are absolutely right--it is the EL84 that changes the sound of the amp.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I will have to acquire some more preamp tubes. I let my AC15C1 go with the 5751 tubes I had. I have only a couple each of 12AX7 and 12AT7. I may make a FT ad to get some different preamp tubes. 
I tried backing off the guitar volume, but got very noticeable hum from the amp. I am hoping this is the "floor noise" I have heard about, but have yet to know if I've experienced it. I'm trying to do this on the lesser expensive side as attentuators are god awful expensive and hard to come by 2nd hand.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Put 12AY7 tube on each channel , you will liked them. I used it in some amps with success.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Verne said:


> I will have to acquire some more preamp tubes. I let my AC15C1 go with the 5751 tubes I had. I have only a couple each of 12AX7 and 12AT7. I may make a FT ad to get some different preamp tubes.
> I tried backing off the guitar volume, but got very noticeable hum from the amp. I am hoping this is the "floor noise" I have heard about, but have yet to know if I've experienced it. I'm trying to do this on the lesser expensive side as attentuators are god awful expensive and hard to come by 2nd hand.


To me, noise floor is what you hear with no cable plugged in. As you turn up the volume from 0, whatever noise you hear will be in addition to the guitar signal. Some hum and hiss is considered normal. That's my understanding anyways, and it's how I judge how noisy an amp is.

I'd recommend you order a variety of preamp tubes from The Tube Store. Then you have a stash on hand for swapping and testing. Shipping is a little pricey, but worth it. The tubes will arrive in a day or two.

I've noticed your threads about taming the DRRI. It's a tough job when the amp is just too loud for your needs. You can try lower gain tubes, an attenuator, an attenuating speaker (Eminence Reignmaker). Maybe switch to the new Tone Master Deluxe Reverb (digital version with excellent attenuation). Or get a Princeton Reverb instead. Enjoy the learning, and don't get too frustrated!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I have looked at Tubestore and put some tubes in the cart for a total. I also now have a couple ads (here, FB and Kij) using my Micro Dark as trade fodder for some tubes. I like the amp and am trying to do what I can to keep it. I don't have to get rid of it, but I am thinking if the preamp tubes don't do enough, a lower db speaker, attenuating speaker...........or maybe a Princeton trade. I'll have to go to L&M to try out a Princeton as the only one I've heard is the FSR version. I may also try and find a 16ohm speaker and put it in. It's an 8ohm in it right now.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

A lower sensitivity speaker will do a lot. The el84s in it opposed to 6v6 will be negligible volume difference. Maybe 2-5 watts drop depending on a bunch of stuff. What speaker is in it now?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

12" Jensen C12K with Ceramic Magnet

I don't know about speakers, so not sure which one would still give the Fender tone with a drop in sensitivity. My only knowledge is the 16ohm would make a bit of difference.

I just looked up my darkhorse 112 and it's 16ohm at 25w which is right about on par with the DRRI for wattage. Time to run through that and see about tone and volume. If it works out.........may have a speaker swap ahead. Baby steps. I have a TM36 running through the cab at the moment and it is very sparkling. 
Greenback in a DRRI anybody?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

@Verne .....still on the hunt I see for a reduction for your amp? 
Looks like you're willing to fork out some dough "in search of".
As I suggested in your previous post,spend a few bucks and drop an AT or AU in the phase inverter.
It works....very well.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

mhammer said:


> It's not the Yellow Jackets that change the sound of the amp, but rather the change from 6V6 to EL84, which is a brighter-sounding tube in most applications. I have a pair of Yellow Jackets. I did not realize, however, that there are two kinds, when I bought them. One kind is for running a push-pull amp that normally uses a pair of 6V6s, The other is for swapping one 6V6 in a single-ended amp. I learned that the hard way when I blew an EL84 in my tweed Princeton, using one of the pair of Yellow Jackets.


@mhammer ....I'm not familiar with the yellow jackets.
Do they adjust and compensate for current draw?
Just googled them....question answered.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

It is an AT in PI position. I am going to keep the amp regardless of the volume knob position. I am now trying to get some AU and AY tubes to try. I just now tried my guitar volume at 2.5 and 3 then adjusting the amp to 4 or 5. I honestly didn't hear a huge difference. Not enough for me to consider the money for an attenuator. Certainly buying tubes and trying is the better method for me now. Worst case is I run the knob a little lower and still enjoy the amp. I also just tried through the 16ohm cab, and not a noticeable difference. The greenback was brighter than the Jensen though with no knobs turned. Maybe a Maverick or Reignmaker down the road. We'll see. For now, will try with the quick easy tube trial. At least I'll have tubes to try in my other tube amps.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Verne said:


> 12" Jensen C12K with Ceramic Magnet
> 
> I don't know about speakers, so not sure which one would still give the Fender tone with a drop in sensitivity. My only knowledge is the 16ohm would make a bit of difference.
> 
> ...


Drop an Eminence Delta Pro into your amp.
It has a very flat frequency curve and will allow you to wind up your amp without tearing your face off.
Great sounding speaker.
What say you @Dom Polito ?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Verne said:


> Do these actually work? I want to turn up the volume on my DRRI and am stuck at 2 because it’s too loud otherwise. If I put 2 of these with EL84 instead of the 6V6, will it drop in output allowing me to use the volume knob on the amp more? They seem a decent price.


No, if anything you'll get a slight increase and probably sacrifice some attack /dynamics due to the self biasing circuit built into the yellow jacket adapter.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Verne said:


> It is an AT in PI position. I am going to keep the amp regardless of the volume knob position. I am now trying to get some AU and AY tubes to try. I just now tried my guitar volume at 2.5 and 3 then adjusting the amp to 4 or 5. I honestly didn't hear a huge difference. Not enough for me to consider the money for an attenuator. Certainly buying tubes and trying is the better method for me now. Worst case is I run the knob a little lower and still enjoy the amp. I also just tried through the 16ohm cab, and not a noticeable difference. The greenback was brighter than the Jensen though with no knobs turned. Maybe a Maverick or Reignmaker down the road. We'll see. For now, will try with the quick easy tube trial. At least I'll have tubes to try in my other tube amps.


Yes, as mentioned normally found adjacent to the output tubes and in your amp , stock tube would be an AT.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

loudtubeamps said:


> @mhammer ....I'm not familiar with the yellow jackets.
> Do they adjust and compensate for current draw?
> Just googled them....question answered.


Um, glad to "help". 😉


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

loudtubeamps said:


> Drop an Eminence Delta Pro into your amp.
> It has a very flat frequency curve and will allow you to wind up your amp without tearing your face off.
> Great sounding speaker.
> What say you @Dom Polito ?


That speaker will handle anything you throw at it!!!!!!!!!!


----------

